# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Çfarë libri po lexoni apo kini lexuar kohët e fundit?

## the admiral

Gjate 6-7 muajve te fundit kam lexuar mjaft libra.
Cilet jane librat qe keni lexuar ju?
Mund t'i japim njeri tjetrit pershtypjet tona dhe ndoshta edhe ndonje keshille se çfare libri duhet te lexojme ne te ardhmen.

----------


## the admiral

une kam lexuar:

"kohe per te vrare" te *john grisham*. 
romani i pare i ketij shkrimtari teper te sukseshem.
si shumica e librave te tij kishte te bente me boten e ligjit. gjyqe, avoketer etj.
tregonte si pas perdhunimi te se bijes (nje vajze e zeze 10 vjeçare me duket) nga dy maskarenj te bardhe, babai i saj hakmerret dhe i vret te dy.
te denohet per krimin e bere, apo te trajtohet si hero pasi çdo baba do te kishte bere nje gje te tille? 
me ka pelqyer dhe terhequr shume.
me pas kam pare edhe filmin.

pastaj kam lexuar "mendafsh" i *alessandro baricco*
nje liber i shkurter qe lexohet brenda dite. nje histori e bukur dashurie.

"simboli i humbur" i *dan brown*
e bleva menjehere sa doli neper librari.
i kisha lexuar edhe 2 librat e tjere te ketij autori qe kishin te njejtin personazh kryesore.
prisja shume dhe ne fakt nuk dola i zhgenjyer. nuk te linte asnje minute qetesi.
atyre qe i ka pelqyer "kodi i da vincit" apo "engjej dhe djaj" do i pelqeje edhe ky.

"gjuetari i balonave" i *khaled hosseini*
thjesht i mrekullueshem. nuk njoh askend qe nuk i ka pelqyer.
nje roman qe i pelqen te gjitheve pavaresisht nga shijet personale.
ja vlene ta lexosh.

"fituesi eshte i vetem" i *paolo coelho*.
libri i fundit i coelho-s. per mua libri i pare qe kam lexuar nga ky autor.
i bukur, por jo kush e di se çfare.
ata qe kane lexuar librat e meparshem te tij, thone se ky eshte i nje niveli me te ulet...

tani jam duke lexuar "dora e fatimas" i *ildefonso falcones*
nje roman qe me ka keshilluar nje shoqe e imja ne spanje.
atje ka patur shume sukses. eshte i ri dhe akoma nuk eshte perkthyer ne shumicen e gjuheve.
sdq mua eshte duke me pelqyer tej mase. shume i bukur. 
nje bashkim ndjenjash dhe emocionesh dhe gjithashtu shume indormacione historike.
vetem se pak i gjate. 900 faqe. une kam lexuar vetem 500 te parat.

p.s. vetem librin e pare qe permenda e kam lexuar ne shqip, prandaj me falni nese librat e tjere nuk titullohen keshtu ne shqip...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje the admiral.
keta gjasht muajt e fundit kam lexuar:


(De la part de la princesse morte) 
de Kenizé Mourad ky roman eshte biografia e nenes se autores dhe rekomandoj ata qe e din frangjishten te lexojn.

(Les Cerfs-volants de Kaboul) nga autori Khaled Hosseini 
I perkthyer edhe ne gjuhen Shqipe me titullin

"Gjuetari i balonave", 

 (KUFIRI I DHEMBJES) Liber  me  poezi nga Valon Jakupi.

(Jeta dhe Vdekja) nga autori  Sharaviu 

 (Ne kerkim te dashurin) nga Shehide harova mbiemrin.


edhe disa ne forumi shqiptar*

----------


## the admiral

> *Pershendetje the admiral.
> keta gjasht muajt e fundit kam lexuar:
> 
> 
> (De la part de la princesse morte) 
> de Kenizé Mourad ky roman eshte biografia e nenes se autores dhe rekomandoj ata qe e din frangjishten te lexojn.
> 
> (Les Cerfs-volants de Kaboul) nga autori Khaled Hosseini 
> I perkthyer edhe ne gjuhen Shqipe me titullin
> ...


pershendetje sueda!
une nuk di fare frengjisht. nuk do me pelqente as ta mesoja ne fakt.
kur degjoj femrat qe e flasin, ok. me pelqen. shume gjuhe e embel.
por per meshkuj... aspak. shume gay. hahaha! tallem...

sdq shoh se nje liber te perbashket e paskemi lexuar. "gjuetari i balonave".
shpresoj qe edhe ty te te kete pelqyer aq shume sa mua.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Tani me ka mbetur per ta lexuar romanin e te njetit autor Khaled Hosseini 


(Mille soleils splendides) 
sdi a eshte e perkthyer ne Shqip por me kan thene se javlen ta lexosh.

 Te Dan Brown kam lexuar vetem Codi i davincit si dhe filmin kam pa.*

----------


## busavata

librin e fundit qe e kam lexue asht
 Viti i mbrapshtë nga Ismail Kadare

----------


## Mau_kiko

Admiral, ke hapur nje teme shume te bukur, do te jepja rep+ por smundem...


Mille soleils splendides
Nje mije diej vezullues... eshte perkthuer ne shqip, madje edhe e kam lexuar, ka qene libri i pare qe kamlexuar nga Khaled. Ky autor eshte i vecante. Ke nevoje per ca dite te marresh veten nga romanet e tij 
Dhe per ju qe keni pelqyer Gjuetarin e Balonave, keni per ta pelyer edhe kete liber.
Eshte historia fillimisht e nje vajze, jeta e se ciles eshte e veshtirer pasi e ema ishte ndare me te atin. Nje dite te bukur kjo vendos te shkoje ne shtepine e te atit dhe kur nena e saj e pa dhe u mundua ta ndalonte, ajo nuk pranoi por iku me vrap. Me pas .. s.. jo jo, spo filloj tua pershkruaj qe tani, me mire ta lexoni vete, shijon me teper kur e merr vesh ngjarjen nga libri  :buzeqeshje: 

Dan Brawn i ka deri diku interesante. Personalisht nuk me ka pelqyer shume si autor. Ajo qe e vecon kete autor eshte se te ngarkon me nje boom informacioni dhe qe gjithmone ngjarjet zhvillohen gjate 24 oreve. Mazalla ta kaloje kete kohe..

Une lexova te fundit: Historia me e lashte e ShqipetaReve e Mehdi Frasherit

----------


## PINK

*1st to die*,nga James Patterson. Shume interesant, po me terheq shume, vetem ne mungese te kohes po e lexoj nga pak perdite. 


Po ti ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

Eh, PINK të lumtë që hape këtë temë kaq të qëlluar. E, po të pagjumët vetëm ide kanë.
Unë në fakt jam duke redaktuar librin e një nxënësje( daneze ), bashkë me nje mësuese letërsie. KJo vajzë ka shkruar vetë një dramë që quhet ( përkthim i lirë ) "Princesha që do të jetë vetëvetja".

----------


## Jack Watson

*Mu më pëlqen më shumë të lexoj libra historikë, momentalisht po lexoj librin më posht, faqja 92, ma kanë rekomanduar si libër të shkruar mirë, deri tani s'duket keq. PINK ja vlen ai 1st to die? Policesk? (Po mos na trego si vazhdon lol).*

----------


## Explorer

Une jam duke lexuar librin:

My name is Aristotle and I am NOT from Greece.

----------


## PINK

Po Jack, thriller. Me vrasje, investigime. Te rremben, te fut ne ngjarje qe te faqja e pare. Autori, tregon rrjedhshem, ka nje menyre tregimi, pershkrimi te ngjarjeve qe ste lodh, biles te thith dhe ste leshon faqe pas faqesh, mezi po pres te marr vesht se cfare do ndodhi me pas. Kam arritur te cereku i librit per 2 dite, pavarsisht se lexoj ne kohe te limituar. Liber interesant, me pak fjale. Po deshe ta tregoj se per cfare behet fjale tamam tamam.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

Pink, e ke lexuar ndonjehere The Shadow of the Wind?? Nese jo, ta keshilloj...

----------


## PINK

Jo Mau, se kam lexuar, po do e kem parasysh me vone. Thanks, per sugjerimin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Po Jack, thriller. Me vrasje, investigime. Te rremben, te fut ne ngjarje qe te faqja e pare. Autori, tregon rrjedhshem, ka nje menyre tregimi, pershkrimi te ngjarjeve qe ste lodh, biles te thith dhe ste leshon faqe pas faqesh, mezi po pres te marr vesht se cfare do ndodhi me pas. Kam arritur te cereku i librit per 2 dite, pavarsisht se lexoj ne kohe te limituar. Liber interesant, me pak fjale. Po deshe ta tregoj se per cfare behet fjale tamam tamam. :


Haha, jo jo mos u bëj katile mos na e trego  :ngerdheshje: , se mbase e lexoj më vonë. Tani po e shof në Google dhe qenka relativisht i vlerësuar ky libri.  I kam qejf librat policesk  :ngerdheshje: , me investigime e vrasje, ta shtrydhin trurin. Po ty c'të ka gjetur kshu që i qenke futur librave me eleminime fizike, filmave horror (the last house on the left), hëë, kujdes PINK, forumi is watching you. Me mend në kok' ju lutmi  :perqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Po lexoj keto librat ne foto, me konkretisht FINANCIAL. Aq terheqes jane si libra sa mezi pret t'i mbarosh dhe t'i vervitesh nga dritarja.  :ngerdheshje: 

Do t'jua rekomandoja nqs doja t'ju shikoja in pain, perndryshe jo. lol

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Po lexoj keto librat ne foto, me konkretisht FINANCIAL. Aq terheqes jane si libra sa mezi pret t'i mbarosh dhe t'i vervitesh nga dritarja. 
> 
> Do t'jua rekomandoja nqs doja t'ju shikoja in pain, perndryshe jo. lol


Per cfare arsye po i lexon? Shkolle, pune etc etc?

Sidoqoft, kam vene re se kur je i 'detyruar' te lexosh dicka, mezi i kalon. Por ama, i njejti material, sikur mos ta kesh te detyruar, e lexon per qef, madhe edhe kenaqesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

> Per cfare arsye po i lexon? Shkolle, pune etc etc?
> 
> Sidoqoft, kam vene re se kur je i 'detyruar' te lexosh dicka, mezi i kalon. Por ama, i njejti material, sikur mos ta kesh te detyruar, e lexon per qef, madhe edhe kenaqesh


Per 4 provimet qe me duhet te jap per te marr CPA License. Cdo provim eshte mesatarisht 4 ore i gjate. CPA Exam njihet si nje nder provimet me te veshtire. Sipas te dhenave 80% e atyre qe testojne per BAR Exam (per t'u bere avokat) e kalojne provimin me proven e pare. Vetem 10% e atyre qe testojne ne CPA Exam e kalojne me proven e pare. Keto te dhena jane nga profesore te mi qe jane corporate lawyers por qe ju desh me shume se nje here per te kaluar CPA.  :perqeshje: 

E kupton vete ti se ne ca telashesh e kam fut veten.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EdiR

Jam duke lexuar Push nga Sapphire.

----------


## EuroStar1

Your dream in the drawer
MX/DC  Explosion

----------

